# An All Grain Ginger Beer Recipe I Found



## ekul (1/12/11)

Bought the magazine "Homebrewer" today because it had 'ginger beers- everything you need to know to brew your own at home' in big writing on the cover. 

Using the words 'everything' may have been an overstatement but it did have an interesting recipe for a ginger beer. The recipe is formulated by one of the brewers at blue tongue, they make a ginger beer apparently.

I'll stop by the bottlo tomorrow and if their ginger beer is any good I'll be giving this one a crack in the coming week, having a big party for NYE so i want something on tap for the ladies. If its shit i'll just grab a ginger beer kit. Anyway here's the recipe

malt bill
4.5kg pilsner malt

Hop bill
4g of POR or other 'clean' bittering hop @ 60 (their words not mine, i love POR but i wouldn't call it clean)

Yeast
saflager W34/70 @ 15-17C

It says to mash @ 66 but doesn't have any info on the OG, fg or even how much this is meant to make. The kit version is meant to make 23L so i'm assuming the same for this one.

After fermentation of your mystery beer is complete it says to transfer to secondary or a keg and add 500g of fresh grated ginger and let it infuse for 1-2 weeks.

Then it says to filter to remove yeast and add about 10g or sugar per litre.


I will be making a few little changes to this. 

1. I'll be using nottingham (or maybe san diego super yeast) because i don't have time to lager properly. 
2. I also won't be filtering the yeast before adding the sweetener. I'll be doing the ginger infusion in the keg @ 4c and i don't think the yeast will be too active at these temps.
3. I'll be using pale malt because i don't have pilsner

Anyone tried the blue tongue ginger beer? Any good?

To derail my own thread, this magazine isn't that great. The recipes are in a weird format.


----------



## kyleg (1/12/11)

I'm also looking to do an AG ginger beer over the Christmas holidays. Interested to see how yours turns out. I really like matso's ginger beer.


----------



## kyleg (14/12/11)

How'd you go with this?


----------



## super_simian (14/12/11)

Slight tangent - is there a commercial malt based ginger beer that isn't sweetened? I ask because I drank a Gingerbeard, from Wychwood UK, and had high hopes being a fan of Hobgoblin etc. but it was intolerably sweet and left me feeling NQR all the next day, which I am putting down to artificial sweetener. Or plain old sugar overload...


----------

